

Move to NYC. Hack on cool stuff. Enjoy startup life - old-gregg

We are small, self-funded, profitable startup located in a sunny loft in Manhattan and we are hiring. About you:<p>- Smart, gets things done<p>- Knows usual CS trivia<p>- Comfortable with Linux/UNIX<p>- Languages don't matter. We process lots of data and pick whatever works best.<p>About the company:<p>- Profitable. No VCs involved.<p>- Founded and ran by engineers<p>- Great product. Actually, it's quite awesome.<p>- <i>Meaningful</i> stock option plan<p>- Competitive salary, even in NYC.<p>See my profile for contact info and/or forward this to someone you know who may be interested. We may offer relocation assistance for a right candidate.
======
lanstein
I guess it's a good sign that you're no longer struggling :)

[http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:FdNycnEnwhsJ:news.ycomb...](http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache:FdNycnEnwhsJ:news.ycombinator.com/user%3Fid%3Dold-
gregg+oldgregg.nyc%40gmail.com&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=old-gregg>

------
ardit33
oh, and you forgot to add:

Lots of chicks, as soon as you get out of the office.

If I wasn't under H1B stuff, I would consider moving in NYC, just for the
dating scene is so awesome there.

Silicon Valley is like the dead sea in comparison.

~~~
maryrosecook
"'Chicks'? You're such a man."

------
old-gregg
To answer both questions:

Yes, we are in stealth mode and our site is running in a rack 10 feet away
from me. This may sound a little unusual but that's determined by the
market/niche we are in.

~~~
frisco
Let me guess: high-frequency trading?

~~~
CatBaby
We in the industry call it "low latency". Does anyone know where this term
"high frequency" came from? Not that it matters.

~~~
cinkler
It is somehow related - one can not achieve usable "high frequency" without
low latency. So frequency = volume, latency = price accuracy in time.

------
greml1n
No information at all with respect to industry or responsibilities?

~~~
brown9-2
Seriously as someone in the area who might be interested, I'd feel weird
sending around my resume/contact info without at least knowing what kind of
industry the work would be in.

------
alttab
I have heard multiple stories of these "low overhead" operations of high
frequency trading. They are making millions.

Makes me wonder if a large enough cluster of these operations trying out their
(same) ingenious (simple, but effective) algorithm on the market would
manipulate it enough to just feed into itself.

------
lacker
Why are you keeping your company secret?

------
akkartik
How large are you?

~~~
archon810
Maybe he's self-conscious.

~~~
akkartik
Sorry, how large is your team? :)

------
icey
Just out of curiosity, what's your site? (Or are you in stealth-mode?)

------
donaq
What's "usual CS trivia"? And does relocation assistance include people
outside the states?

------
nshah
If you're interested in dealing with immigration hassles, sign me up :)

